# veiny boobs - BFP??



## Pepper07 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am 5dp5dt and the side of my left booby is starting to look like a road map with all veins and now my right one is starting!! anyone had veiny boobies and then got a BFP or BFN?? x I hate reading into all teh symptoms because it drives me   but I have definitely noticed a difference! x

thanks


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

My friends who have had babies (not via tx) had veiny boobs, and have said they kind of go a see thru/silvery colour  

Good luck xx


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

I had more prominent veins on my boobs and on the inside of my arms at the top. I noticed this 4dp5dt. I cracked and tested 5dp5dt and got a definate positive. Im 8wks 2days pregnant today  wishing you lots and lots of luck  xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi
Blue (??) veins on my boobs were the first thing I noticed when on my 2WW on cycle 3....this resulted in DS.  They never completely disappeared afterwards so it wasn't quite as obvious this time around when I was on my 2WW.  Now at 20+6, they look like a ski run map!!

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you
DJ x


----------



## mcat (Jan 1, 2009)

I had lots of veins when I got a positive after my 2ww
I'm watching for it again as currently on another 2ww
Good luck xx


----------



## Lyndsmac (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey mcat

Just wanted to pop in and wish you lots of luck,we must live local to each other as ur at GCRM -I'm at the GRI....had bfn on hpt this morn  xxxx


----------



## mcat (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi lyndsmac,
Sorry to hear your news. it just sucks when you get a bfn there is not one word that describes how you feel.
Im not on here very often so im sorry for the delay in reading your post.
I live in lanarkshire where are you?
Hows the GRI?
This may be too soon to ask you but have you got frosties to try again?
I was terrible when I got a BFN, soon afterwards I was planning my next go, its just the way I coped.
Hope your ok
Mcat


----------

